# friend has just got omega garden



## parkingjoe (May 20, 2006)

wow he is like some mad nasa scientist now growing cannabis space station like in his spare bedroom. 

ill post some pics when he has it built up,loaded and ready to go. 

any info anyone used one he is asking me loads of questions as though im some sort of expert....

christ they are smaller in reality than they look on website 

he has the cheap one @ $4995.00 

cheapskate  .

he reckons 240 soon as they are rooted clones and end result 240 oz potentially. 

hey if this works im saving up for one 

pkj


----------



## Ad1 (May 20, 2006)

looking forward to the pics!


----------



## purple_chronic (May 20, 2006)

i can't wait to see those picssssss!!!


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 20, 2006)

I have looked at those at the shop, really curious to see how well they output, put some pictures up and keep us posted for sure. what about this one?
http://www.omegagarden.com/Omega_Garden_Carousel.html
holy moly.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 20, 2006)

Yeah Omega's are nice, but...
Only for a commercial grow op.  No one would be able to call that a "personal use" garden no way no how.
They don't grow pot any faster, or better, than a lot of other styles--they just do it in less space.
I shudder to think of what would happen if someone got busted running one of those.  The cops call a closet grow with a timer a "sophisticated set-up".  They'd do double back flips coming across an omega.  The d.a. would portray the growers as professional big-time drug manufacterers/dealers, and I'd say they'd have to worry about property seizure.  Not just their garden equip. but their car(s), house, etc.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 20, 2006)

I'd agree with that, a guy around here got pinched and the cop said he was going to blow up the house because he had flammable gasses (Co2)!! I didn't even bother trying to tell the cop that Co2 was not going to explode/burn. Our tax dollars at work.
They were portraying it as if it was the most technological thing they had ever seen and it was a pretty standard set-up.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 20, 2006)

The Omega is deff. a commercial setup. But It's interesting to see how it works in depth.


----------



## massproducer (May 21, 2006)

It should be very interesting to see because I remember over at overgrow there was a disscussion about the cage garden from omega, and many thought that it was not good for cannabis but was excellent for a smaller crop like lettice.

It will be interesting to see what type of results your buddy gets.

http://www.omegagarden.com/Basic_Omega_Garden_Model_10002.html

I just found out that these gardens are only 5.5 feet tall in total, with a light inside and plants on all sides, how can you possible control the stretch, you could not have plants any bigger then 2 feet when they are finished.

Also to get 240 oz, you would need to have atleast 5-1000 watt hps lights. 240 oz's works out to like 15 pounds, but it says that each unit only holds 2-600's. It is not the amount of space that dictates your yield, it is your LIGHTING

My advice would be to tell your friend to reconsider because i really do not think that these are good for growing MJ or even tomatoes and I think that he will be very dissopointed growing MJ in this, but if he insists, please tell him to be careful.

Either way good luck and I hope everything works out.


----------



## Ad1 (May 22, 2006)

Any idea how your friend is going to hide his energy consumption?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

It shouldn't be that much with it only being 2 600's and the motor.


----------



## Ad1 (May 22, 2006)

oh, i thought he was trying to get 240 ozs per grow


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

That is what they try to hype this machine as doing w/2 600s.


----------



## Ad1 (May 22, 2006)

hmmm 5.5 grams per watt, i'd pay 50000 grand for any system that can do that


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

It's ambitious to say the least.


----------



## massproducer (May 22, 2006)

That is impossible, you can not get 240 oz from 2 - 600, they do not even say that themselves.  This is for low light leafy crop plants such as lettice.  Cannabis is a high light fruiting crop.

with 2-600 if you pull 1200 grams then you did a good job.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, 240 oz. of "biomass", like massP. said, leafy stuff, lettuce and such, I still want to know what the end result will be.


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

$4500 Bucks for that who in their right Mind 
would buy that? What exactly dose it do???? 
Trust me I would rather buy me a car then...
... that just my opinon tho


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 18, 2006)

ok all long time no visit been busy what with work growing and thailand holidays monday for two weeks

so this is the score

friend still has the omega garden on pallet it was shipped to uk on still in wrapper.

what!!!!

yeh still in wrapping.

"he obtained the omega garden" his own words!!!!

rofl

anyway it accepts 2 x 400w or 2 x 600w or 2 x 1000 watt hps.

he is actually hoping for 3-7 gms per plant placed onto flower soon as rooted into 3" rockwool cubes.

it actually accepts 300 max 3" cubes.

it is tiny its roughly the size of a metal oil drum on its side.

the height is dependant on using the supplied stand and nute resevoir which he isnt going to use he is going for the smart valve gravity fed system thus not the need for the roof space.

anyway its all a load of pie in the sky until he actually does the business and does a test grow.

he is very careful but he knows the risks involved in commercially cultivating marijuana and the sentance involved if collared.

catch ya all.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 1, 2007)

ha ha ha lol roflmao   id rather buy a 600rr honda blade personally


anyway he never got around to using it!!!!!


called at his house few hours back and there it was all ready for construction in his hallway.


i wouldnt doubt an oz per plant its not just the lighting thats questionable its the strain of plant which i now have.


if i can piss half an oz per plant at week six with the lights a metre or slightly nearer the plant awy also placed into flower at 4" tall then with the cooltubes system and 1200 watts of lighting i dont see a problem relising an oz per clone.


just my 2 cents realy only time will tell if he ever gets things rolling.

pps he has no worries regarding doing it just getting caught


roflmao

pkj


----------



## bcbudmail (Aug 24, 2007)

dont buy, unless you are growing herbs(not mj). when the plants are upside down the water drips onto the nugs and washes the resin off, also the buds are rotted by the time they are finished. all the good posts about omega garden are by the people selling them. there are pics on the interent at icmag.com. nice idea, needs more refinement.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 24, 2007)

Damn... He should sell it.  Do you know the potential cash that can be made with 5 grand over the course of a year? :48:


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 24, 2007)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> I'd agree with that, a guy around here got pinched and the cop said he was going to blow up the house because he had flammable gasses (Co2)!! I didn't even bother trying to tell the cop that Co2 was not going to explode/burn. Our tax dollars at work.
> They were portraying it as if it was the most technological thing they had ever seen and it was a pretty standard set-up.


Do you know what ended up happening to him? How did he get caught?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 27, 2008)

wheres the omega pics?


----------

